# Widow looking for ways to meet new people in PA



## Janelle (Aug 23, 2016)

I have a dilemma...I am a 74 year old widow (16 years)

I want to make interesting friends and get back in the groove again.

A few longtime friends have passed away, some are now in relationships, and some just don't care to be active anymore.

I go to the Y every morning and do an aerobics class and also a weight resistance program....I am a positive person and make friends easily.

I want to try doing some things on my own in the hope of making new friendships.

I've considered multi-day bus trip tours on my own, dining out on my own...and even tried on line dating (what a joke that was)

Anyone else with these issues?...Would love to hear your comments.

                                                                                                           Love, Janelle


----------



## Falcon (Aug 23, 2016)

:wave:  Hi Janelle.   :welcome:  to the group.


----------



## fureverywhere (Aug 23, 2016)

Hi and Welcome! I'm sure others will have some great suggestions. IMHO online dating can be a complete waste of time. There's a whole bunch of deluded gentlemen...paunchy, wrinkled and balding...who are terribly disappointed that all women don't look twenty five. There are better ways to meet nice guys


----------



## Janelle (Aug 23, 2016)

Yes I have found that out but I have a sense of humor about it...Paunchy and balding is fine as long as the man is honest, well groomed and can carry on an intelligent conversation...I am attrctive, financially independent, and not looking for a meal ticket...Their loss (LOL)

Having said that, it is extremely difficult to build quality relationships in our older years...As I stated in my initial post, most of my widowed friends have found a significant other, are in declining health (or worse) or glued to their recliners...I still have a lot I want to do but just hard to make new friends to pal around with...


----------



## Carla (Aug 23, 2016)

Welcome Janelle. It's not easy meeting people when we're older. Have you tried any Meetups in your area? Some of the widows on another site I visit go to them, I never have. Wish you luck, keep trying!


----------



## Janelle (Aug 23, 2016)

Thanks for the comment Carla...I will look into that.


----------



## jujube (Aug 23, 2016)

Now, now....online dating CAN work.  I did have to kiss a lot of frogs but finally met my prince.


----------



## fureverywhere (Aug 23, 2016)

I would say sites like this one. Somewhere where people aren't necessarily single but feel free to chat back and forth. If I were single there are several gentleman here that I would find attractive indeed


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 24, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> Hi and Welcome! I'm sure others will have some great suggestions. IMHO online dating can be a complete waste of time. There's a whole bunch of deluded gentlemen...paunchy, wrinkled and balding...who are terribly disappointed that all women don't look twenty five. There are better ways to meet nice guys




Not necessarily.   I met my husband on Match.com..  We have been happily married for 13 years.


----------

